
I learned to code, build a web app and launch it on Product Hunt in 2 months - bemmu
https://medium.com/@AndreyAzimov/i-learned-to-code-and-build-a-web-app-in-2-months-da8f2932c139
======
herbst
I usually would say it is ok to do everything wrong while learning. But the
example of peter you brought is the exact sample why this is still a bad idea.
You will have a way harder time to learn it if you are doing it wrong from the
beginning. Not to mention that you will probably never will be able to fix
your old code.

